# I did it



## sittsrc (May 27, 2011)

Just bought a car for my wife (07 PT Cruiser). We borrowed a little extra and bought a Snowsport plow for my 2000 Silverado. I plowed with an old Farmall for many years but I couldn't keep it running last year & had to hire a neighbor to plow. I decided I wanted to be warm when I plowed so I went with a Snowsport instead of a different tractor or snowblower.I only plow my drive so I thought the Snowsport would work fine for my needs.I also bought the remote winch from HFT-on sale for $49.99. Will post pics. when I get it on.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never sean a SnowSport plow in person and have never talked to anybody that has owned one. Wich model did you buy? Did you mount it on the front or the back of your truck?


----------



## sittsrc (May 27, 2011)

I got the HD 7 ft model. It mounts to the front. I never saw one or even heard of them until I shopped over the internet. Will post pics. when I get it mounted.

Let you know how it works in about 6 months.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

You should like it. I've been running a Snowsport for 3 years, first on a '76 PowerWagon, and now on a '93 Ranger XLT. It does everything I've ever wanted it to do. I did add a winch to lift it up and down from the cab. There's a few guys out there who've done this type of mod that are out on Youtube. I don't regret doing this inexpensive mod.


----------



## sittsrc (May 27, 2011)

*Thanx Leave*

I got the mounts and all that put together last night. The blade is partially assembled. Cant wait to get it done. Sorry I misspelled your name, Leve


----------

